# Liquid Soap Formulation Issue



## kingokimo (Oct 6, 2019)

Dears

I have a formulation issue with my liquid Dishwashing recipe


My recipe is:

(Sulfonic acid 96%)  ............................. 2.5%
(Caustic soda 50%)  .............................. around 0.4%
(CDEA 86% )   .......................................0.4%
(SLES  70%)     ....................................... 1%
(Cellulose (Polymer) tylose) .................. 0.6%
(NaCl)  ...................................................0.6%
(Color)................................................... 0.2%
(Perfume) ............................................. 0.3%
(Water)  ................................................. 94%


The viscosity is very low. how can I increase viscosity of the liquid soap?


Thanks


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2019)

Do you think you might want to use less water maybe? You have under 5% active ingredient, which is probably not very functional as a dishwashing detergent. 

Also I don't know what the cellulose is supposed to do, but if it's to function as a thickener, you'll want to play around with that. 

This is not something the average person would normally make. If you don't know how to formulate and troubleshoot recipes like this, I'd suggest trying a less advanced formula.

This, by the way, is not actually soap. It is a synthetic detergent blend.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 6, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> Also I don't know what the cellulose is supposed to do, but if it's to function as a thickener, you'll want to play around with that.
> 
> This, by the way, is not actually soap. It is a synthetic detergent blend.


While everything DeeAnna says is excellent advice, there is a cellulose product called HPMC (Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose) that is used to thicken liquid soap made with KOH (lye) that might work for you even though you are making a syndet (synthetic detergent) LS.  Here's a link:

*http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/03/thickening-liquid-soap-with.html*

TIP: My experience with this product found that if I allowed the HPMC to hydrate for 15 minutes on top of the liquid, then whisk it in, then add heat, that I got a smoother result and avoided the all to often result of "fish eyes".

Good luck!


----------



## kingokimo (Oct 6, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> Do you think you might want to use less water maybe? You have under 5% active ingredient, which is probably not very functional as a dishwashing detergent.
> 
> Also I don't know what the cellulose is supposed to do, but if it's to function as a thickener, you'll want to play around with that.
> 
> ...




Dears

I got this recipe from the same place I got the materials from..

if you could please give me a high viscose recipe with same ingredients.


cellulose is plays as thickening agent as same as NaCl.


And thanks for your reply



Zany_in_CO said:


> While everything DeeAnna says is excellent advice, there is a cellulose product called HPMC (Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose) that is used to thicken liquid soap made with KOH (lye) that might work for you even though you are making a syndet (synthetic detergent) LS.  Here's a link:
> 
> *http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/03/thickening-liquid-soap-with.html*
> 
> ...




Actually i am using ( carboxymethyl cellulose) as thickening agent

and my whole process doesn't include heat on it, (cold process)


by the way, i am not expert on soap making. please use very simple words

Thanks for sharing your time and experience with me

most appreciated

can you please help me with my recipe

I tried doubled the percentage of everything but with same watery detergent. 

will you please give me a formula with same ingredients mentioned above?


Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2019)

You're not likely to find anyone here who uses those ingredients.  We mostly to Cold Process, Hot Process soaps.  Some do syndet shampoo.  But otherwise you are likely on your own here.   You might get some suggestions from a science standpoint.  As DeeAnna above did.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2019)

kingokimo said:


> if you could please give me a high viscose recipe with same ingredients. --  Actually i am using ( carboxymethyl cellulose) as thickening agent -- I tried doubled the percentage of everything but with same watery detergent.


Instead of doubling everything, I would just add more of the carboxymethyl cellulose, a little at a time, until you reach the thickness you want.


kingokimo said:


> will you please give me a formula with same ingredients mentioned above?


So sorry, Dear Heart.  No can do. As others said, we don't have experience with your ingredients. You should ask your supplier for help.


----------



## kingokimo (Oct 7, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> You're not likely to find anyone here who uses those ingredients.  We mostly to Cold Process, Hot Process soaps.  Some do syndet shampoo.  But otherwise you are likely on your own here.   You might get some suggestions from a science standpoint.  As DeeAnna above did.



thanks for your feedback, I am new to this world (soapmaking world)

I have to learn a lot 



Zany_in_CO said:


> Instead of doubling everything, I would just add more of the carboxymethyl cellulose, a little at a time, until you reach the thickness you want.
> 
> So sorry, Dear Heart.  No can do. As others said, we don't have experience with your ingredients. You should ask your supplier for help.




thank you very much for your suggestion, I will do, and share the output


----------



## kingokimo (Oct 13, 2019)

Dear

I have found the issue


the formula was ok

but the stirring method was not done properly

i was stirring in 60 rpm. but the right stirring speed is 1200 rpm for 15 minutes then stir at 60 rpm for 1 hour


thanks for helping me out


----------



## maria kavathas (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello I am trying to post a message


----------



## Hira Abbasi (Jan 2, 2020)

wow, I will try this at home. but I’m using rejuvenation3d right now and its producing good results can you tell me if I should keep using it?


----------

